# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  معجزة سدرة الزهراء لهذا العام 1429

## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام على الحسين* 
*وعلى علي ابن الحسين*
*وعلى أصحاب الحسين* 



*السلام على عباد الله الصالحين*



*أخواني اخواتي لعن الله الشاك في آل محمد ، لقد تم التقاط بعض الصور للمعجزة التي حدثت في حسينية باب المراد بالغميري بالعوامية . ما ان سمع الناس بهذه المعجزة حتى هرع الكثير من الموالين إلى موقع الحدث لينالوا شرف رؤية معاجز أهل البيت عليهم السلام ..*
*ولعن الله الشاك في آل محمد* 


*وأترككم مع الصور* 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


*هذه صورة قماشة ملطخة بالدم من سدرة الزهراء عليها السلام بالغميري.*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد_
_تسلمي على الصور_
_تحياتي_

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام على الحسين ...........

يعـطيك العافيــه

مــاعدمناك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه عليك يازهراء
يسلمووو غناتي
في ميزان حسناتك
دمتي بود

----------


## @Abu Ali@

هذا موغريب عن أهل البيت موضوع حلولووووووو وتسلمين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر  
لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ  
ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ  
دمتوا متواصلينـ معي  
تحياتيـ  

عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا أختي عاشقة المستحييل*

*اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد*

*و الشكر للجميع*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

السلام عليك ياسيدتي ومولاتي
شكراً خيتوو على هالنقل المميز

----------


## lavender0

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على الحسين* 
*وعلى علي ابن الحسين*
*وعلى أصحاب الحسين*



*السلام علك ياسيدتي ومولاتي*
*عليك مني ازكى التحية والسلام*

*ولعن الله الشاك فيكم*


*شكرا الك اختي على الصور*
*والله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ودمتي بكل خير يارب*

----------


## حسسينو

اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد

السلام على فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها




نعل الله 
ظالميها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلام الله عليهم ال البيت 
ولعن الله من شك فيهم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ  
ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ  
دمتوا متواصلينـ معي  
تحياتيـ  


عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------


## علوكه

_اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد_ 
_يسلمووووووووووووووو_

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها*
*والسر المستودع فيها ...*
*يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد إقضي حوائجنا* 
*وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين ..*
*تسلم يمينك خيتي عاشقة على الصور*
*دمتي بألف خير*
*تحياتي لكـ*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد 
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر  
لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ  
ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ  
دمتوا متواصلينـ معي  
تحياتيـ  

عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------


## العظم الناري

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


مشكورة على الصور

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
والعن الشاك فى اهل البيت فهم معنا
يرونا ولكن لا نراهم  
يسلموا على هالصور الرائعة
جعلت فى ميزان اعمالكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


صور تقرح القلوب...

ساعد الله قلب الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها.. فشهر عاشوراء قد قرب قدومه..


مأجورة..


مأجورين جميعا ياموالين..




غاليتي عاشقة المستحيل..


جُزيتي خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى.. في الدنيا والآخرة..

دعواتي لكِ أخية...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سلام الله عليك يا فاطمة الزهراء*
*ولعن الله ظالميك من الأولين والأخرين*
*تسلمي اختي عاشقة على الصور * 
*ما ننحرم من جديدك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووووور العطــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

لاتحرمونيـ تواجدكم بمتفحاتيـ  
ربيـ مايحرمنيـ منكمـ 

مأجــــــورين  
دمتوا متواصلينـ معي  
تحياتيـ  


عاشقة المستحييل...~}

----------

